# R33 Gtr power steering pump



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

Wanted please with brackets and bolts 

Thanks


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just a reminder, you cannot answer posts on the forum to sell stuff if you***8217;ve under 50 posts


----------



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

I***8217;ve been a member since 2006 i am sure I have more than 50 posts.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

dylan said:


> Wanted please with brackets and bolts
> 
> Thanks






Hi 


Give us a call we have some in stock:thumbsup:.





Regards MGT


----------



## kramit (Nov 10, 2014)

tonigmr2 said:


> Just a reminder, you cannot answer posts on the forum to sell stuff if you***8217;ve under 50 posts


Just out of curiosity as this was aimed at me and not the OP, how come i can't answer posts when it there is a sticky post at the top of this section where it clearly states the 50 post rule has been lifted from the wanted section? Is just for posting, or for replying?


----------

